# This is what YOU search for



## Syradact (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder what the upstanding non-hugboxxy users of Fur Affinity  Forums search for. Let's take a look shall we?







Oh. Oh my. Well, we all know who searches for "shota," but what about the rest?


----------



## Trance (Jul 20, 2010)

Heh.

Uhh, wutever.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 20, 2010)

Your thread title sucks :V


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

well not me specifically but I'm sure lots of furries did.


----------



## gdzeek (Jul 20, 2010)

That last one is pretty amusing, who the heck searches for bad thread titles


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> That last one is pretty amusing, who the heck searches for bad thread titles


 <This guy!


----------



## Morroke (Jul 20, 2010)

Searching for Wisconsin, I don't give a fuck!


----------



## Bando (Jul 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> That last one is pretty amusing, who the heck searches for bad thread titles


 
More importantly, who searches for pie?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 20, 2010)

Bando said:


> More importantly, who searches for pie?


 Fuck that I want cake!


----------



## gdzeek (Jul 20, 2010)

Bando said:


> More importantly, who searches for pie?


 
Well it wasnt you, not me, not Cannon fodder..... Its Syradact, see its already making him smile


----------



## Syradact (Jul 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Well it wasnt you, not me, not Cannon fodder..... Its Syradact, see its already making him smile


 Hey! Who wants pie? *hands out apple pie slices with blue feathers stuck to them*


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 20, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Hey! Who wants pie? *hands out apple pie slices with blue feathers stuck to them*


 *throws cake in your face*


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm more worried about who's searching for "Train"...


----------



## Syradact (Jul 20, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I'm more worried about who's searching for "Train"...


 Yes, that is a very questionable search term, but I gave FAFers the benefit of the doubt and assumed someone is very interested in steam locomotives.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jul 20, 2010)

I wanna know who is searching for their horoscope >.>


----------



## Luca (Jul 20, 2010)

Spooo? The hell does that mean?


----------



## Willow (Jul 20, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Hmm, I wonder what the upstanding non-hugboxxy users of Fur Affinity  Forums search for. Let's take a look shall we?







ummm, okay?

What was your point?


Syradact said:


> Well, we all know who searches for "shota,"


 .....somehow I feel this is directed at me


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Your thread title sucks :V


 
:3c


----------



## Machine (Jul 20, 2010)

I have never searched up one of those terms. Go me!

Other than that, this is a furry forum for a furry art website, where porn is abundant. Was it really a surprise?


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

Wait, we have a 'search' feature?


----------



## Zontar (Jul 20, 2010)

Cake and Train are awesome bands.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't search for shota I search for loli



I'm not ghey



Though yeah it's kinda obvious that if somebody says "Furries are not all about sex!" you can show him and his penis that picture.


----------



## Ames (Jul 20, 2010)

You peoples are silly.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 20, 2010)

I doubt those searches are ours, my guess is they belong to the users that don't quite frequent the forums. The come here looking for those items and find out the forums aren't used for that.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 20, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I doubt those searches are ours, my guess is they belong to the users that don't quite frequent the forums. The come here looking for those items and find out the forums aren't used for that.


 
Lies

You just want to avoid the fact that you search "porn" every day on FAF


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 20, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I don't search for shota I search for loli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're not ghey, you're just a pedophile. Sounds much better to me!


----------



## Smelge (Jul 20, 2010)

Is it possible "train" was searching for "How to train your dragon" but without bothering to use the full title.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 20, 2010)

Someone doesn't understand how tags work :V

(Before it was all changed, one of the most popular was "horse cock". I have a screenshot of that somewhere)

Edit: Found it. 

Possibly nsfw

Horse cock, horsesex, close enough.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> So you're not ghey, you're just a pedophile. Sounds much better to me!


 raepraepraepraepraepraepraepraep


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Someone doesn't understand how tags work :V
> 
> (Before it was all changed, one of the most popular was "horse cock". I have a screenshot of that somewhere)
> 
> ...









You people...


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 20, 2010)

that sneaky tag feature... i never noticed it.
now the two huge tags are "commision" and "commisions" and all the other ones are tiny.  wtf.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 20, 2010)

...I'm gonna start tagging my threads with retarded words.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 20, 2010)

Actually, I search for a sad, cold, lonely death.


----------



## Willow (Jul 20, 2010)

But no seriously, who searches for shota?


----------



## Atrak (Jul 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But no seriously, who searches for shota?



People looking for shota.


----------



## Willow (Jul 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> People looking for shota.


 The funny thing though is that if you go to the advanced search and click it in the tag cloud, there's only one thread for it.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The funny thing though is that if you go to the advanced search and click it in the tag cloud, there's only one thread for it.


 
The _sad_ thing is that that would require some intelligence on the part of the searchers.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *throws cake in your face*








On topic: I can't possibly be a culprit of any of the searches, I DON'T USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION!


----------



## antihuman (Jul 20, 2010)

Wisconsin? _Why?_


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jul 20, 2010)

antihuman said:


> Wisconsin? _Why?_


 
Because I'm famous No idea......


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

How did you KNOW?!? D:


----------



## Oovie (Jul 21, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Lies
> 
> You just want to avoid the fact that you search "porn" every day on FAF


Doesn't sound like me to tell you the truth, sorry.


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 21, 2010)

wait, the search function actually works? oh wait, its the MAIN site's search that fails not this one disregard my snarky comment


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

Bando said:


> More importantly, who searches for pie?


 apple pie is awesome bro


----------

